# BMW Red Leather



## Justanothersept (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi, ive got this damage on the leather by getting in and out the car, did buy it used. Any way I can prevent it from more damage or somehow put it back to standard.


Also any products to clean bmw leather and guard it ?
Thanks


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

A Leather Repair Pen will fix thus level of damage. Then protect and clean on a regular basis to slow down damage. 
Cheers
Judyb


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

leather repair pen? tell me more of this magic.
Mine is exactly same (same bmw colour) and I got a leather touch up paint kit but never had the time to start mixing and trialling so the pen sounds interesting.
pm if you cant discuss own products:thumb:


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy to 
Check them out here http://lttleathercare.com/product-category/leather-repair-pens/

Cheers
Judyb


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

RedUntilDead said:


> leather repair pen? tell me more of this magic.
> Mine is exactly same (same bmw colour) and I got a leather touch up paint kit but never had the time to start mixing and trialling so the pen sounds interesting.
> pm if you cant discuss own products:thumb:


On their web site http://lttleathercare.com/product-category/leather-repair-pens/auto-leather-repair-pens/


----------



## Justanothersept (Sep 2, 2016)

judyb said:


> A Leather Repair Pen will fix thus level of damage. Then protect and clean on a regular basis to slow down damage.
> Cheers
> Judyb


Thanks for the reply.

On the website would I just pick any pen that has 'reds' in the title ?

Any products for clean and protect you would recommend?


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

You need to select the closest colour in the reds section. We can also custom mix to a sample or Pantone colour reference.
For deep cleaning use Auto Foam
Protect with Auto Protect 
Maintain with Auto Maintain

We also do a kit with these 3 products in it 

Replace leather smell with our brand new Leather Aroma - it's Amazing!!

Cheers
Judyb


----------



## Justanothersept (Sep 2, 2016)

judyb said:


> You need to select the closest colour in the reds section. We can also custom mix to a sample or Pantone colour reference.
> For deep cleaning use Auto Foam
> Protect with Auto Protect
> Maintain with Auto Maintain
> ...


Thanks for that information.

Would it be the Leather Repair Pen Auto or Leather Bolster Dabber ? Is there much difference

Sorry for all the questions


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

The Leather Repair Pens are for small areas. The Bolster Dabbers are for larger areas.
Cheers
Judyb


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

judyb said:


> For deep cleaning use Auto Foam
> Protect with Auto Protect
> Maintain with Auto Maintain
> We also do a kit with these 3 products in it
> ...


I can highly recommend this 3 product pack use it on my Audi Nappa Leather and its great.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I use Judy's kit on my saddle brown BMW leather and it's brilliant. I have a small amount if damage in exactly the same place too, so will have to see about getting a repair pen. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Furniture Clinic (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi there.

We have a great kit that is very popular to restore the colour to your bolsters. The Touch Up Kit works by providing you with a base colour in the general colour of your leather. Because there are so many shades of each colour you are also provided with a selection of tints which allow you to adjust the shade of the colourant until it matches the leather exactly. The kit also contains Leather Finish which is applied once the colourant is dry. This seals the colour in and also determines the correct level of shine to the leather.

If you think you will have trouble matching the colour yourself we also have a successful colour matching service available. If you send us a sample of the leather we will be able to match the colour for you for an additional £5.05. This additional fee also allows you to select a custom colour from any of the online colour charts, this is particularly handy when working on car interiors.

Leather Touch Up Kit: http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Touch_Up_Kit.htm

I hope this helps,
Kind Regards
Duncan Ashurst
Senior Sales Advisor

Tel: 0844 879 3691

Furniture Clinic
Unit 10
Hobson Industrial Estate
Burnopfield
Newcastle Upon Tyne
NE16 6EA

www.furnitureclinic.co.uk


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Are they electric? 

My neighbour puts one of the memory setting as fully back, he says it makes it easier to get in with wearing the leather too much,


----------

